# New To The Forum!



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Age: 21

Training: 3 years

Height: 6ft 1"

Weight: 109kg

Comments Welcome!

(Picture was taken 6 months ago! But its the only one I have at the moment)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice physique mate, welcome to the board


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

looking good,hope that i can look that that after years of training.keep up the good work.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

sweet mate, u hold that height very well


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Good work mate, welcome.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

welcome to the board man awesome physique hope i look like that wen im 21 lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Great body mate, only 21 too, well done.

What are you goals? Keep up the good work.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Welcome buddy, good shape.


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

cheers for the comments guys.

M_T - my goals: im hoping to compete towards the back end of 08 as a first timer.

current goals are tailored with that in mind, but basically consist of continuing what im already doing - training hard.

i did think about some kind of modelling, but we'll see!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

great physique mate, welcome.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking really good there mate, hopefully i'll be somewhere close to that in a year or 2


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice shape mate. Welcome to the board


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Good physique there mate, you should do well competing


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

cool mate pic a show get a time frame in mind for your prep and hit it dude!

I'm sure there is enough time for a decent bulkin cycle in there!

Good luck


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

welcome to the board!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

welcomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,

very good shape


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Kinda shape im looking for, very smart


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

very good size and shape. do u mind if i ask have u done any cycles?


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah ive done two. Currently on my third. Although my first was a fairly weak course and wasn't anything big. The photo however was taken midway through my second cycle. I'm gona have to post some updates once I get some more pics taken. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

what were your first two and your current? good progress  VERY GOOD lifts too


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking good and looks like you keep your diet in order, welcome to the site


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome progress.. one of the best physiques on here.. are u natural? Keep up the good work... just the inspiration I need now to get back in the gym again after xmas.. cheers.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> are u natural?


Re read the thread.


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Dom, first was bdol/deca, second was t250/deca and this one t350/deca; all course have been 8 weeks long and im currently 1 n half into the third one above. Currently weighing in at 112kg now, and really hoping to push out a 200kg bench today!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

wow very nice


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

21?

Faaaaaaaaaark

Nice haircut though


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

haha cheers!

well i managed 200kg for 2 reps tonight! So im over the moon with that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, thats double mine


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats a cool hair cut!!!!

Your looking okish also lol.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

How strict are you with you diet? What does your routine consist of? I've allready said it but fantastic body !! Pretty much exactly what i'm aiming for


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

welcome to the boards looking well


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

you must be using maximuscle...lol... aye tis a bod to proud of!

welcome!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

welcome dude. Good shape


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey

New on here too but i don't look like you though


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

haha thanks for the nice comments!

to be honest... my diet could be better, i tend to have the whole weekend as my cheat part of the week, altho during the week it is fairly strict! i eat a lot of fish, lots of chicken n other meats in fact i tend to live off asda's 8 hot chicken tighs for 2quid! jst get rid of the greasy skin! I drink a lot milk and water. Quite a alot of carbs, but these tend to be wholewheat/brown etc!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking good hun


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

lookin good lou,welcome aboard


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Good going there fella, welcome aboard. You just made me feel really old...


----------

